# P U B S January meeting



## bradsbrew (26/1/13)

First meeting of the new year for PUBS is on next tuesday 29 Jan. We meet at Kruger Hall Kallangur . New comers and visitors welcome. Bring a few of your beers for tasting and feedback.


----------

